# Are Cosmos toxic/safe???



## TicoTheTort (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a 4X4 above ground planter that I was planning on making into an outside enclosure for sunning for my soon to be leopard, but have a question I have been unsuccessful at answering through my own research. I have common Cosmos growing in it and can't seem to find them on any edible/not edible list online. I searched the forum but only found one question for these plants a couple years back that went unanswered. Thanks to anyone who might now the answer.


----------



## webskipper (Oct 10, 2010)

It's a member of the Aster tribe, Heliantheae. Asteraceae Heliantheae Cosmos.

Did not see it listed as a poisonous plant in my iPhone Wild Plant Survival or Kittox/Puptox app.

According to a few sites, this Aster is non-toxic: "These plants are not poisonous or there is no known record of toxicity. Exposure to these plants is not expected to cause any symptoms.'

However, Asters eaten in large amounts will add up to some toxicity.

Torts like to trample everything so you may as well transplant this Aster and plant a few pounds of edible seed mixes and let them grow about 4 inches before adding the Tort(s).

Hope this helps.


----------



## TicoTheTort (Oct 10, 2010)

Thank you very much for the info, I had taken everything out of the box to prepare it for a tortoise, but these guys keep on popping back up. I wanted to make sure in case any stragglers find there way back over time. I'm getting ready to plant some clover, chia, dandelion, and will probably order the Carolina Pet Supply grazing tort mix to throw down in there also. 

this is the before shot...





Thanks again for the info!


----------



## webskipper (Oct 10, 2010)

Please don't trash the Aster.

The world needs more sedentary plants and fewer sedentary humans.

I have attached a Food List PDF that is exactly as is posted in the Food and Diet top section, "Food for desert dwelling type of Torts" for you to use as a guide. Hopefully it will get added there as a permanent download.

Support your local mom and pop stores, check your yellow pages for "Seed Supply". Dichondra is found at most home supply shops.


----------

